# Plodia interpunctella and Achroia grisella



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm looking to culture some lesser waxworms (Achroia grisella) but I know some of the indian meal moth larvae have gone around as well (Plodia interpunctella). Culture methods seems to be about the same for both species but I'm wondering if anyone that has experience with both could recommend one over the other. The indian meal moth larvae seem to be thinner than the lesser waxworms but otherwise same thing.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The indian meal moths will also more readily colonize your house. 

Ed


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm preparing to culture wax worms now, just awaiting delivery of my stock.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Are you getting waxworms or lesser waxworms? If the latter, then I'd like to know your source.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll be culturing the greater wax worm (Galleria mellonella), primarily for the larger caudates. I suspect you can sort for size and feed the smaller ones to Phyllobates and Epipedobates.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah Jason thats what I did. I just got a greater culture from PetSmart and I picked out a smallish one for my adult terrib. He ate it just fine. So if all else fails, that will work as well.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

From my reading it sounds like Galleria mellonella cultures tend to do nothing for a while and then explode with larvae while Achroia grisella cultures are more of a steady supply which would work better for my needs. Also I would just in general like the smaller species since I think I can feed freshly hatched larvae to some of my thumbnails.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I worked with the lessers in the past. To me - they were more of a pain than they were worth. The medium that they breed in made it very tough to harvest larvae. You could always pick a few off of the sides of the container from their little cocoons, but I normally fed the moths. My bicolor would go nuts for them. But the moths are too big for most of the smaller frogs.

I originally got mine from Nate Burns (nburns; website http://www.junglejumpers.com). IIRC - he moved recently - but I may be wrong.

I also sent a culture along with Eric G. (pl259) when I sold him my bicolor - but I don't know if he kept them going. The medium was a pain - both to get and make.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I already contacted Nate but as you said he moved and needs to get up and running again, thanks for the info though. I'll give em a shot and see if I can make the culturing and feeding a bit less painful than you describe.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Mike,
check with AJ from TC Terrariums, i used to culture these guys and he was my source and he can give you great advice on the best way to go about doing this.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Just gave him a call and they don't work with them any longer, thanks though!


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Ed said:


> The indian meal moths will also more readily colonize your house.
> 
> Ed


I bought my house three years ago and it came with these little moths. Annoying. I used to feed any larvae I found to my fish. They loved them. I didn't have darts back then, but have tried since to feed some of the moths to the frogs. I have an azureus that enjoys chasing them down and jumping after them. I haven't seen any in awhile but if you really want some I could work on it. Odds are good that they would eventually infest your pantry.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

They almost always come in with bags of birdseed...and yes they get into everything if you are not careful and a pain to get rid of. I would not reccomend them over lesser waxmoths at all.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Of all the people I know that have experience with both species, all have stopped working with the Indian Meal Moths. Due to the more selective nature of the Wax moths, they are much, much less likely to infest your house. I'm suspicious of people who say waxies infested their houses, as it's often a case of another moth infesting the house that looks similar.

I took the lazy route and bought the media from ed's. Unfortunately, last time I bought it a little too late and my culture dried out before I got it  So I'm looking for them too... my bicolor and my small treefrogs adore the moths, I don't bother with the larvae anymore.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

How do you get the moths out without having them fly all over Corey? I recently aquired a largish culture of lessers that I would like to split out, but they arent like ff's you know...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Front opening tanks with lights in the upper back, and opening the moths in the tank - same as I do for houseflies. Tho honestly... I don't have too many issues with dumping them into top opening tanks, they are really cruddy fliers... knock them down like you would FFs in a culture and they take more time to right themselves than FFs do.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ah. ok... The terribs are in a front opening tank so that should work. Thanks.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It takes some practice but you'll get used to it.


----------



## geedubya (Mar 16, 2006)

OK gang. I have lesser waxworms going, but not to the point of selling cultures yet.

I am starting a waiting list. If you are interested, send me a PM and I will get you the details.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

What medium recipe are you using?


----------



## geedubya (Mar 16, 2006)

I sell my medium, so am reluctant to post the exact recipe here. There are several recipes posted on the web. all very similar.

Here are a couple:
http://www.adcham.com/html/insects/inse ... aring.html

Here's another one:
http://lhsfoss.org/fossweb/teachers/mat ... moths.html


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

The part I'm unsure on is how much glycerol to add. I've read some recipes that use a 1:1 ratio of honey:glycerol, while others use minimal glycerol compared to honey.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Michael,
the glycerin is mainly to keep the media loose and from packing together.
When we make it, we usually just add the glycerin until it 'feels right', usually about 6 oz for the recipe we have.
It helps to heat the media and honey in the microwave, and work it while it is warm.*


----------



## geedubya (Mar 16, 2006)

Michael,

I use minimal glycerin in my mix. As stated above, it acts to keep the medium from drying out and hardening up.

As an aside, I have seen recipes that include baking the medium. Don't do it! Hardens the medium like concrete. Warming the glycerin/honey does help with the mixing.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks all for the help, getting some of the Archroia grisella in a few days and gonna go make some medium now.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Mike,
If you're using the recipe I sent, don't be tempted to add more honey. The recipe can tolerant some slop in the amount of honey, but it takes a fair amount of "spoon 'n bowl" work to spread it all out. Warming up the honey and glycerin definately helps in the mixing.


----------

